# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Përparimi i kombit buron nga mirëqenia shpirtërore e secilit prej nesh

## drini_në_TR

Në rradh të parë dua të falemnderoj *Ditën* e cila më kërkoj ta postoj në forum një artikull që u botua në faqen e parë të Albasoul-it më 11 Janar, 2004, dhe që është shkruar dhe montuar pjesë më pjesë nga unë. Dëshira ime më e madhe është që të gjithë shqiptarët ta lexojnë dhe pajtohen me esencën kryesore të saj, dmth duke filluar së dëgjuari *Erën që fryn në Shqipëri*, duke indentifikuar tre shtyllat e një kombi, të cilat janë _"Drejtësia, Shteti, & Qytetarët"_, ku së fundi duke ardhur e duke mbërthyer *dy duart* që kemi në shërbim, dhe t'i lëvizim për të mirën e së ardhmes. Nuk është e thjeshtë, por as e vështirë, mirëpo duhet BESË, duhet shumë besë dhe mirëkuptim. 

Megjithëse e thash se dëshiroj që çdo shqiptarë të pajtohet me esencën e _"Duarve të së Ardhmes"_ unë nuk u imponohem askujt, përkundrasi do jem i gëzuar t'i përgjegjem çdo pyetje që keni (nëse kam mundësi) ose të marrë sugjerime dhe mbështetje të mëtejshme tuajën. Artikulli vijon si më poshtë për çdo shtesë që doni të bëni:

- - - - - 

*Përparimi i kombit shqiptar buron nga mirëqënia shpirtërore e secilit prej ne.*

*Era që fryn mbi Shqipëri*

Duke shfletuar gazetat shqiptare në internet, shumë shpesh ndeshem me tituj në faqet e para që për përmbatje kanë: Çfarë janë duke bërë sot politikanët shqiptarë? Si ndihen sot ata? Çfarë tha Nano kundra Berishës, apo çfarë tha Rugova për UÇK-ën? 

Koha që po kalojnë sot trojet shqiptare është shumë delikate duke patur parasysh se Kosova është në një provë të madhe ku ajo duhet të kaloj me sukses testin e _standarteve_ të saj për tu pavarësuar. Shqipëria në anën tjetër është akoma me reformat e saj të vakëta për të hyrë në BE, ndërsa shqiptarët e Maqedonisë janë duke bërë edhe ata përparimin e tyre me hapet e natyrshme të një shteti të vogël dy-etnik. 

Mirëpo një gjë që më çudit tej mase në këtë arenë synimesh kombëtare janë politikanët e Republikës së Shqipërisë. Ka më shumë se 10 vjetë që Shqipëria është një shtet _demokratik_ por ku përveç zgjedhjeve të 22 Marsit 1992, zgjedhjet e tjera kanë ngelur të manipuluara dhe të përfolura më pas, dhe prej dy partive të mëdha shqiptare dëgjojmë vetëm akuza kundra secilës palë ku si përfundim për rezultate konkrete nuk na ngelet shumë për të thënë... Etikime dëgjojmë gati nga çdo politikanë që është në detyrë apo me ndonjëfarë pozite në Shqipëri, mirëpo _drejtësia_ bashkë me gjërat më bazore jetike kanë lëvizur shumë pak nga gjëndja që ishin 12 vjetë më parë. Dhe si për ta bërë akoma edhe më ironike këtë gjëndje, nëpër faqet e para të gazetave dhe mediave lexohen më së shumti _humori_ apo _fjala_ e ndonjë politikani të Shqipërisë, sikur këta të jenë Zotët e vëndit tonë dhe populli mos të ketë asgjë në dorë. Ekzistenca e korrupsionit në Shqipëri tashmë dihet nga të gjithë, dhe për më tepër edhe emrat e të kurruptuarve janë përfolur, dhe janë lakuar në të gjitha trajtat që ka gjuha shqipe, por gjeri tani nuk kemi parë ndonjë _veprim_ të drejtësisë që ti godasi këta të korruptuar. Si përfundim, nëpër mediat shqiptare lajmet më të zakonshme ngelen prap politikanët e Shqipërisë, korrupsionet e tyre, ose ndonjë lajm kondrabande apo vrasjeje. Gjithnjë duke iu referuar kështu lajmeve që janë në plan të parë në mediat shqiptare. 

Megjithëse flas nga pozita e një mërgimtari që ka shumë vite pa shkuar në Shqipëri, duke lexuar nga lajmet që ofrojnë mediat nuk është e vështirë të biesh në një konkluzjon ndaj gjëndjes së _drejtësisë_ shqiptare. Personalisht besoj me shumë siguri se e vetmja gjë që i mungon Shqipërisë është _drejtësia_, dhe nëse sikur kjo të ishte dhe të zbatohej në Shqipëri, çdo e mirë tjetër si psh mirëqnia ekonomike, morale, kulturore, kombëtare, shtetërore, etj etj do të ishte një rrjedhoj e këtij faktori. Shqipërisë nuk i mungojnë intelektualët, nuk i mungojnë njerëzit me kulturë, nuk i mungojnë njerëzit e ndershëm, apo edhe politikanët që mund të punojnë me gjithë forcat e tyre për ta përparuar atë vënd, dhe për ti dhënë Shqipërisë imazhin e një shteti të denjë evropjan ku të gjithë shqiptarët në Ballkan ta kishin për nder ti thonin vetes shqiptar, por Shqipërisë i mungon vetëm drejtësia e cila i organizon këto forca dhe që e shtyn një komb të shkoj përpara të mirëqënë. Qëkur kam rënë në këtë përfundim, jam munduar të gjej arsye apo mynyra që nga ana ime të ndihmoj që _drejtëria_ të fuqizohet më shumë, por ndihma është shumë e vështirë për tu dhënë dhe që rrezikon të ngelet vetëm _diçka e thënë_. Por prap ngelet fakt që, që prej lindjes së Demokracisë në Republikën e Shqipërisë, institucioni më _i lënë pas dore_ ose më i nënvlersuar nga shumica e politikanëve është Sistemi Drejtësor Shqiptar. Po, është përmëndur disa herë drejtësia nga Nano, Berisha dhe politikanë të tjerë, si psh për të etikuar të korruptuarit e secilës anë PD-PS, por pyetja është: _A kanë bërë konkretisht gjë më shumë sesa fjalët që thonë?_ Mjafton të shikojmë rezultatet dhe gjëndjen e përgjithshme dhe besoj se nuk është nevoja për të folur më shumë...

*Drejtësia, Shteti dhe Qytetarët*

Kohët e fundit kam qënë shumë i interesuar të mësoj rreth anës shpirtërore të njeriut, dhe mund të them pa frikë se tek shpirti njerzor kam gjetur një thesarë të vërtetë përgjigjesh rreth jetës. Ky kërkim më bëri të kuptoj se është në dëshirën tonë mirëqënia jonë individuale, dhe se shumë sëmundje në fakt lindin vetëm nga _mendime_ negative që mund të kemi në mëndje. Dikujt nuk mund ti kishte vajtur në mëndje se të menduarit _pozitivisht_ mund të jetë një ilaç për njeriun, dhe që _ndërgjegjia_ ka një fuqi shumë të madhe e cila mund të ndryshoj si dita me natën jetën e një personi. Dhe nëse ndërgjegjia do të thelloheshe në një bashkësi njerëzish, rrjedhojat e mira të saj do të ishin amplifikuar shumë herë më shumë. Që një njeri të jetë i sukseshëm nuk ka nevoj që ky të jetë i pasur, por mjafton që të dëshiroj _vërtetë_ çfarë kërkon. Dhe në fakt këtu mëçifet fuqia e vërtetë e botës njerzore e cila nuk është paraja, nuk është autoriteti mbi të tjerët, dhe as reputacioni i një njeriu tek të tjerët, por është vet _shpirti_ i secilit prej nesh. 

Ne si njerëz jemi të përbërë nga tre pjesë: *shpirti, mëndja,* dhe *trupi*. Nga natyra këto tre pjesë tonat qëndrojnë në harmoni me njëra-tjetrën, dhe duke qënë kështu ne krijojmë ose sjellim në jetë ato çaste që kemi dëshirë të përjetojmë. Kjo treshe e shënjtë është përmëndur që nga fillimi i kohërave njerëzore, nga fetë e ndryshme apo nga njerëzit e mënçur të çdo qytetërimi anëmbanë globit. Psh në fenë e krishterë e gjejmë si _Ati, biri, dhe shpirti i shenjtë_, nga filozofët e gjejmë si _ID, ego dhe superego_, etj etj. Nga këto tre pjesë përbërëse të secilit prej neve lindin dhe kryen veprimet tona në jetë. Shpirti është drita dhe fuqia e të gjitha pjesëve, mëndja është organizuesja e të gjithave, ndërsa trupi është kryesi i të gjitha prej tyre. Të tre këto pjesë janë të pandara nga njëra-tjetra, dhe të gjitha bashkë formojnë njeriun. Por ka raste që mëndja do të kryesoj ndaj dy pjesëve të tjera, si psh kur njeriu beson se gjëja më e rëndësishme në jetë është _intelekti._ Trupi kryeson atëherë kur një njeri i jep më shumë rëndësi gjërave materiale, si psh paraja, seksi, apo tundimet e tjera materiale. Shpirti asnjëherë nuk shtyp mbi dy pjesët e tjera tonat, por vetëm mund të nënvlersohet, pra duke u harruar nga trupi apo mëndja prej zëvëndësimit me arrogancën, paranë, drogën, etj etj. Unë nuk po them se intelekti është i pavlerë, dhe as se paraja duhet hedhur dhe nënvlersuar, përkundrasi, po mundohem të them se vetëm në saj të harmonisë së tre gjymtërve përbërëse tonat _(shpirti, mëndja, dhe trupi)_ ne mund të gjejmë vlerën e vëretë të gjërave të tjera. Kur shpirti nënvlerësohet nga dy gjymtyrët e tjera, atëherë fillojnë të shfaqen edhe sëmundjet në një njeri. Shërimi është gjithnjë i thjeshtë, por edhe i vështirë njëkohësisht: rikujtesa dhe thirrja e shpirtit duke rikujtuar harmoninë midis këtyre tre pjesëve përbërse, dmth shpirtit, mëndjes dhe trupit. Mësimet e feve të ndryshme apo të njerëzve të mënçur anembanë botës janë shtegje të ndryshme që të çojnë gjithnjë tek e njëjta maj mali: *harmonia e dashurisë dhe e gëzimit.*

Qëkur e kam kuptuar rëndësinë e drejtësisë ndaj mirëqënies së një shteti, kam qënë në mbështetje të aplikimit sa më rigoroz të saj. Rastisa të jem në kërkim të shpirtit tim, dhe duke lexuar materiale të ndryshme që të mësojnë rreth harmonisë njerzore, kuptova mesazhin kaq magjik të kësaj harmonie. Rastësisht zbulova edhe rrugën që mund ta çoj në këmbë dhe ta sjelli në jetë drejtësinë kaq të mungar në Shqipëri: ajo medoemos kalon më parë tek sicili prej nesh individualisht, dhe më pas në një shtet apo kombësi. Pra është e njëjta gjë si të marrësh shëmbullin e një çifti; nëse do që ta dashurosh partnerin/partneren tënde dhe ta shprehësh në çdo mynyrë, atëherë duhet që më parë të duash vetveten sepse vëtëm kështu mund të mësosh çfarë është dashuria dhe ta japësh atë. E njëjta gjë vlenë edhe për shumë gjëra të tjera në jetë, si psh në këtë rast: nëse duam mirëqënien e kombit tonë shqiptarë, atëherë më parë ne duhet të gjejmë mirëqënien tonë vetjake. Pra nëse unë dëshiroj vërtetë që të ketë drejtësi në Shqipëri, duke e ditur tani se ku qëndron harmonia dhe pasuria e vërtetë e një njeriu, nuk i drejtohem politikanëve, por i flas direkt të gjithë shqiptarëve për rëndësinë e harmonisë shpirtërore dhe për dëmin që bëjnë _iluzjonet_ mendore ose materiale. 

Me anë të intuitës time arrita të nxjerrë lidhjen e ngushtë dhe kuptimin e këtyre faktorëve të një shkalle më të lartë: *shpirti, mëndja dhe trupi i një njeriu është sikur drejtësia, shteti, dhe qytetarët e një kombi.* Domethënë _drejtësia është shpirti, shteti është mëndja_, ndërsa _qytetarët janë trupi_ i një kombi. Atëherë duke vështruar _(mos)_gjëndjen e _drejtësisë_ shqiptare, mund të shikojmë edhe gjëndjen e përgjithshme _shpirtërore_ të shqiptarëve. Dhe arsyet e kësaj gjëndje mund të kuptohen lehtë duke parë çfarë bëhet më së shumti nga vetë qytetarët dhe pushtetarët në Shqipëri: korrupsion, trafiqe, politikanë të etur për pushtet, një shkallë e lartë të papunësh, zgjedhje që nuk fitohen me ndershmëri, qytetarë që çojnë motrat e tyre për prostitucion, qytetarë që trafikojnë drogë, që pastrojnë para, ndërtime pa leje, taksa që synojnë rrjepje, qytetarë që ku e ku të largohen sa më shpejtë prej asaj toke, dhe të tjerë që sduan të kthehen më...

*Duart e së Ardhmes*

Por çfarë mund të bëjmë që kjo emoragji e mirëqënies _shpirtërore_ të ndalet? Çfarë mund të bëjmë që _drejtësia_ të thirret dhe të sjelli harmoninë midis shtetit dhe qytetarëve, që të dy këto palë të jetojnë në kushtet më të mira dhe që kombi jonë të përparoj? Pyetja më e saktë është: A kërkon ti ta përjetosh harmoninë tënde në shpirt, mëndje dhe trup?... Unë mëposhtë po ndaj me ju 10 prej shumë gjërave që ia kujtoj vetes, dhe të cilat më bëjnë ta rindjej harmoninë time në shpirt:

1. *Frika* është ndjenja më dëmtuese dhe shkatarruesja nr.1 e çdo gjëje. Në të vërtetë frika nuk është ndjenjë, por është shtypja e çdo ndjenje që kemi. Thënia _gjërat që të friksojnë më shumë, të ndodhin_ është mëse e vërtetë, sepse kur kemi frikë ne BËJMË frikë, pra ne i shtypim ndjenjat tona duke thithur atë çfarë na frikoson më shumë. Largimi i frikës është mos-ushqimi i mëtejshëm i kësaj _bërje_ në ndjenjat tona. Duhet kuptuar që frika BËHET, dhe jo se ËSHTË diçka.

2. *Urrejtja* për të tjetër, njerëz, kafsh, sende, ose edhe vetvetja është helm për shpirtin dhe fuqitë tona. Kjo, bashkë me mendimet negative mbi të tjetër, por edhe mbi veten tënde është vetshkatarrimi i ndjenjave të tua, dhe derdhja e fuqisë tënde shpirtërore. Nëse i do të keqen _(dmth të mirën)_ armikut tënd, DUAJE për çfarë është dhe bën duke _mos e urryer._

3. *Gjykimet* që bëjmë në mëndjet tona, pra _e mirë_ apo _e keqe_ janë standarte të parapërcaktuara më parë nga të tjerë njerëz, ose nga ne vetë vetëdijshëm ose pavetëdijshëm. E mira ose e keqja nuk ekzistojnë, sepse jemi ne prap ata që vendosim çfarë është e mirë apo e keqe. _E mirë_, sipas kuptimit që ne i japim kësaj fjale, është gjithçka që ne na hynë në punë për të krijuar ose përjetuar çfarë na dëshiron shpirti. Pra, kur të kujtojmë këtë fjalë, dhe nëse ngelemi të dyzuar në ndonjë zgjedhje që duhet të bëjmë në jetë, duhet të kujtojmë kuptimin e vërtetë të _e mirë/e keqe._ 

4. *Besimet e verbëra* janë ato besime që bëjmë, dhe të cilat na dobsojnë shpirtërisht dhe emocionalisht. Psh kur dikush mendon_(beson)_ ndaj vetvetes se është i pavlerë duke u piknisur nga disa rrethana të çastit ose të kohës së fundit, dhe duke nxjerrur konkluzjone se është i pavlerë ose i paaftë të kryej disa veprime ose të jetë _dikush_ në jetë. Çdo besim që kemi në zemër, e kemi zgjedhur ne vetëdijshëm ose pavetëdijshëm me anë të zgjedhjes së lirë vetjake. Pra, e nisur kështu, ne jemi prap në gjëndje që të shkarkojmë çdo besime që neve na dëmtojnë. Mbërthé disa çaste në qetësi, dhe i lehtë në frymarrje _(ri)_shiko të gjitha besimet që _bën_ në këtë çast. Të gjitha ato që të çojnë në gjëndje ku shpirti dhe ndjenjat e tua dobësohen, shkarkoi duke mos i mbështur më. Të gjitha besimet që të forcojnë mbaji për vete sepse janë vegla shumë të vyera që na janë falur. 

5. *Kur mendon çfarë dëshiron* dhe përfundon shpesh herë në _mendimin e dëshirës_ duke pritur ose uruar që dëshira të të plotësohet, e vetmja gjë që ti po krijon duke menduar është _mendimin e dëshirës_ dhe asgjë më shumë. Duke menduar _çfarë dëshirojmë,_ ne e largojmë atë dëshirë prej realizimit. Përkundrasi _zgjidh_ çfarë dëshiron dhe mos mendo më për të, vetëm kështu do ta përvetësosh dëshirën që ke. Çfarë po them duket shumë e thjeshtë, ose e parëndësishme, por përshkrimi akoma më i thjeshtë i kësaj të vërtete është duke e krahasuar me magnetin: _mendimet rreth dëshirës_ e largojnë dëshirën; _të zgjedhësh_ çfarë dëshiron ta afron atë. 

5. *Mendo për veten* më parë se të mendosh për të tjerët. Në dëgjim të parë ngjason si diçka shumë egoiste për të thënë, por çështë e vërteta është më altruiste sesa të mendosh për të tjerët më parë se veten. Nëse ne mendojmë për veten, ne i bëjmë mirë vetes, dhe duke i bërë mirë vetes ne mund ti bëjmë mirë të tjerëve. E kundërta, nëse për të tjetër mendojmë më parë, nuk do të kemi se çfarë të bëjmë më mirë për ta kur vetes nuk _ja kemi bërë._ Kjo gjë vlen për të gjitha llojet e relacioneve në jetë, si psh për dashurinë: nëse mendojmë se çfarë partneri mendon gjithë kohën, dhe vetëm kjo na shqetëson në relatë, atëherë ne do të ngelemi mbrapa së menduarit për veten dhe rrjedhimisht relacioni do të dëmtohet. Pra kështu ne i dëmtojmë gjërat dhe nuk i bëjmë mirë aspak. Vetëm duke menduar më parë për veten ne mund të bëjmë mirë për të tjerët. 

4. *Kujtimi* është çelsi i çdo përgjigjieje. Të gjitha rrugët që të çojnë për në harmoninë dhe mirëqënien shpirtërore kalojnë në lëndinën e kujtesës. Të qënurit _i ndritur_ ose _i ndriçuar_ do të thotë vetëm që të kujtosh se kush je tani në këtë çast. Nuk ka asgjë në botë që duhet të mësosh për të ditur se kush je, mjafton vetëm të kujtosh se kush je. Në fakt edhe ky shkrim i shkurtër që po lexon ka për qëllim të vetëm që të kujtosh se kush je, dhe jo të të mësoj se kush je. Sa më shumë të kujtosh nga vetvetja dhe nga brendia e zemrës tënde, aq më shumë do të kesh mësuar rreth jetës në botën e jashtme dhe të brëndshme. Do të lindi pyetja: _Po atëherë pse humbim?_ Përgjigjia është e thjeshtë: _Sepse pa humbur ti nuk do të kërkosh vetveten që si përfundim të dish se kush je._

3. *Pajtimi është më i fortë se kundërshtimi.* Ai që pajtohet me vetveten, pajtohet edhe me të tjerët. Pajtimi është një nga ndjenjat më të natyrshme, dhe nënkupton plotëbesimin në vetvete, që më pas besimin tek të tjerët. Sikur njerëzit të pajtoheshin me njëri-tjetrin nuk do të kishte më luftra nëpër botë, nuk do të kishte më sëmundje, nuk do të kishte më debate ndërfetare, dhe më konkretisht, në Shqipëri nuk do të kishte më korrupsion dhe zgjedhje të kontestueshme për qytetarët. I humbur në këtë sjellje është _i papajtuari_ ose _kundërshtuesi_ i pajtimit me të tjerët. I fituar është gjithnjë ai që i mban krahët e hapur dhe qëndron në krah të pajtimit. Shëmbuj të rrjedhojave të mos-pajtimit janë vetë politikanët shqiptarë, të përçarë në shumë parti të ndryshme, dhe në klane të ndryshme. Por kush ka fituar prej tyre më shumë sesa ka humbur shpirtërisht dhe politikisht?... Pajtimi nuk do të thotë _ti dorëzohesh_ tjetrit, por që ti dhe tjetri të jeni bashkë fitimtar dmth të mirëqënë. Kujtoni thënien e të madhit Skënderbé: _Bashkimi bën Fuqinë._ Rrjedhojën e mos-bashkimit e shohim sot me gjëndjen e Shqipërisë, të politikanëve dhe të qytetarëve të saj.

2. *Fetë e Zotit* janë shtegje të ndryshme që të çojnë tek e njëjta maj mali. Nëse vllai jonë mysliman gjen Zotin me anë të Allahut, duhet të gëzohemi me gjithë zemër. Nëse vllai jonë i krishterë e gjen Zotin në shpirtin e Jezusit, duhet të gëzohemi. Nëse shqiptari e gjen Zotin në shqipen si bij e Zeusit, atëherë duhet të gëzohemi. Nëse vllezërit e tjerë nëpër botë e gjejnë Zotin me anë të Buddhas, Hinduizmit, Judaismit, me anë të ritualeve indiano-amerikane, me anë të mitollogjive të ndryshme nëpër botë, prap duhet të gëzohemi. Secili nga ne ka dhe gjen shtegun e tij _vetjak_ për të shkuar në të njëjtën maj mali. Më mirë sesa e di unë shtegun tim që më çon në majën e malit, nuk e di njeri tjetër, por dikush tjetër mundet vetëm të sugjeroj. Shtegjet e secilit prej nesh nuk duhen imponuar tek të tjerët, sepse do jet një goditje në zemrën e atij që po merr ngjitjen. Foli njeriut me fjalët që i ushqejnë zemrën me dashuri, dhe ai do ta ket parë shtegun, atë shteg të cilin e ecën dot vetëm i vetëm. Në Shqipëri ka gati pesë lëvizje të ndryshme që të çojnë në besimin në Zot: myslimatën, orthodoksët, katolikët, bektashinjtë me kryeqëndër botërore në Tiranë, dhe besimtarët në Zot, që janë edhe ata që besojnë në Zotët pellazgë, këta Zot që shqiptarët e moçëm ja dhuruan gjithë Evropës. Ne duhet të jemi krenarë për kaq shumë shtegje që kemi të cilat çojnë për në majën e shënjtë. Të falemnderojmë njeri-tjetrin për shtegjet që kemi zgjedhur dhe ngjitjen tonë do ta kemi akoma më të lehtë.

1. *Dashuria ËSHTË*. Kjo ndjenjë dhe çdo ndjenjë që ne ndjejmë janë të gjitha ndjenjat e dashurisë. Çfarë po u them unë nuk do ta kuptoni dot nëse nuk arrini në gjëndje që të mos BËNI frikë, dmth kur asgjë mos tiu friksoj më që të gjëndeni ku jeni në këtë çast, dhe kur mos të keni asnjë ndjenjë ose mendim negativ në mëndje. Dashuria është e kundërta e frikës, dhe e bukura e bukurisë është se dashuria ËSHTË gjithnjë e pranishme gjerisa ne të jemi gjallë. Ndjenja e dashurisë është ndjenja më e lartë, më fisnike, më e ndritshme, më jetësore, më duhur, më e dashur, dhe të gjitha bashkë, më pranë Zotit dhe të qënit Zot. ËSHTË drita e çdo shpirti që ndrin edhe në majën më të lartë të çdo mali, aty ku kjo dritë nuk fiket dot as nga të ftohtit më të madh. Dashuria është _uji_ i lumit që ne jemi vetë, domethënë i lumit _shpirt._

Me pak fjalë fola shumë, aqsa është e vështirë për tu përtypur me lexim të parë. Më sipër i numurova 10 pikat si vijon: 12345;54321 dhe këtë e bëra mëse qëllimisht për ti simbolizuar me gishtërinjt e dy duarve tonat. Gishti i parë i dorës së majtë, dmth Frika, është e kundërta e gishtit të parë në dorën e djathtë, dmth Dashurinë. E dyta e kundërt me të dytën, etj etj. Këto janë vetëm disa pika që mu kujtuan dhe që mu ndje ti përmënd si të rëndësishme për tu lexuar. Nëse i mbërtheni dy duart, dhe i mbyllni gishtërinjtë sikur për të mos lën rënën të bjerë prej duarve tuajat, ju do të keni kapur të gjitha gjërat që nuk janë thënë ose kujtuar në këtë shkrim. Sidoqoft të ndiheni, është _në duart tuaj_ të besoni se çfarë kam thënë, sesa mund të vihen në punë gjatë jetës ditore, dhe sesi mund ti vinë në ndihmë Shqipërisë dhe kombit tonë. Nëse zemra juaj u ushqye me këto fjalë, pranoini si tuajat, dhe thuajani çdo shqiptari tjetër që ti _(ri)_kujtoj. Unë kam gjetur si një mesazh falemnderimi për leximin e këtij shkrimi, dhe njëkohësisht mbylljen e tij disa fjalë me të cilat komentoj dhe rikujtoj hymnin tonë kombëtarë:

Rreth flamurit të përbashkuar
me një dëshirë dhe një qëllim
të gjithë Atij duke iu betuar
të lidhim besën për shpëtim.

_(Ta lidhim besën e Pajtimit, të fjalës së Skënderbeut Bashkimi bën Fuqinë)._

Prej lufte veç ay largohet
që është lindur tradhëtor
kush është burrë nuk friksohet
po vdes, po vdes si një dëshmor.

_(Kush nuk ushqen Frikën nuk e bën, sepse ajo është shtypja e ndjenjava tonat, ose është armiku jonë kryesor)._

Në dorë armët do t'i mbajmë
të mbrojmë Atdheun në çdo vend
të drejtat tona ne s'i ndajmë
këtu armiqtë s'kanë vend.

_(Tash jemi të pajtuar në shpirt, tani vetëm ai që është kundra është i humbur)._

Se Zoti vet e tha me gojë
që kombe shuhen përmbi dhè
po Shqipëria do të rrojë
për të, për të luftojmë ne.

_(Në të vërtetë pse shkrova këto fjalë dhe iu drejtova të gjithë shqiptarëve i sigurt është sepse u frymzova prej Zotit)._

Qoftë paqja me të gjithë ju, sinqerisht,
Drini Nosi.
_Los Angeles, 7 Janar 2004._

----------


## drini_në_TR

Për secilën pikë të mësipërme, nëse keni ndonjë paqartësi, ose ndonjë pyetje, jam mëse i gëzuar t'u kthej përgjigje duke iu shpjegur më në hollësi që të kuptoni edhe më mirë.

Fjalët e mësipërme mund t'i pranoni si tuajat, dhe nëse keni dëshirë t'ua tregoni të njojturve tuaj mund të bëni pafrikë. Llogariteni sikur t'i keni shkruar ju ato fjalë, unë nuk brengohem nëse dikush tjetër vë emrin e tij/saj në fund. Mua më gëzon vetëm rrjedhoja e tyre tek çdo shqiptarë që i lexon dhe pajtohet me to. 

Është një bomb në botë, është një bomb më e fuqishme sesa bomba atomike që kemi parë në Hiroshima. Ajo nuk ndodh në botën që shohim, por në botën që nuk shohim dot, e cila mundet vetëm të shikohet duke ndjerë ndjenjat dhe mendimet që kemi në brëndi të shpirtit të secilit prej ne. Kjo bombë është më e fortë, dhe njëkohësisht është e kundërta e bombës atomike. Emrin ja thonë NDËRGJEGJIE, dhe nuk shprethen si ajo në Hiroshima, por ajo RILIND. Në fakt kur ne marrin përgjegjësitë e plota të veprimeve tona, atëherë mund t'i ndryshojmë gjëra për mirë dhe pozitivisht. Dhe Shqipërisë kjo i nevojitet, i nevojitet më shumë kurajo tek qytetarët e saj, më shumë besim. 

Nga miq dëgjoj që kanë shkuar në Shqipëri dhe të cilët jetojnë në emigrim t'më thonë se të rinjt shqiptarë kalojnë shumë kohë nëpër kafenera, dhe sa janë gjithnjë duke bërë _"qjef"_. Domethënë ata kanë në dorë kohë të lirë të veprojnë për të bërë diçka. _"Jopo nuk ka punë"_, _"Jo po ka korrupsion"_, etj etj mund të jenë disa _"pretekse"_ për të kaluar më shumë kohë nëpër kafenera... Rinia shqiptare duhet rizgjuar. Asaj i nevojitet kurajo, asaj i duhet dhënë zemër, asaj i duhet teguar më shumë besë tek e mira dhe tek frytet e punës. Por ajo duhet të jetë gati të dëgjoj mbështetjen që sicili gjen tek shpirti i tij, dhe mos të ketë frikë, mos të ketë frikë të veproj për ndryshuar gjëndjen e sotme të Shqipërisë. 

Ndryshimet mund të ndodhin, ato nuk janë të pamundura. Shqipëria mund të ndriçoj më shumë se çdo vënd tjetër Evropian, ndryshimi nuk është i pamundur. Unë po u them se arma më e fortë është ndërgjegjia, është rizgjimi i besimit thellë brënda në shpirtat tonë. Kjo është arma më e fortë, është më e fortë sepse është PRO krijimit, është PRO veprimit, është PRO mirëqënies, është PRO lirisë, është PRO dëshirave tonat.

Dëgjoni shqiptarë!

----------


## Albo

Te pergezoj per shkrimin Drini, te pergezoj per faktin qe ke marre mundimin e te hedhesh mendimet e tua. Vete ky gjest, pavaresisht se njerezit pajtohen me ato qe ti shkruan apo jo e ndihmon ceshtjen tone kombetare. Njerezit anti-komb kane goje te flasin VETEM atehere kur ne shqiptaret zgjedhim te heshtim. Cdo shqiptar duhet te hedhi perfundimet e meditimeve te tija sic ke bere edhe ti me lart.

Po te pergjigjem sot pasi sot gjeta kohe ta lexoj shkrimin fillim mbarim edhe pse ka disa jave qe eshte publikuar. Jam dakord me ty ne piken e pare te shkrimit tend qe Drejtesia eshte e nje rendesie jetike, pa te nuk ka paqe, nuk ka ecje perpara, nuk ka zhvillim, nuk ka pajtim. 

Drejtesia nuk ka vetem dimensionin ligjor, por edhe ate shoqeror e moral. Dimensioni ligjor eshte dimensioni qe konfiguron dhe mbron ligji demokratik, qe aq pak respektohet ne Shqiperi. Dimensioni shoqeror qendron mbi ate ligjor dhe eshte verdikti i heshtur i shumices se shoqerise. Pushtetareve shqiptare nuk u ben pershtypje qe ata po vjedhin shtetin e shqiptareve pa u hyre as gjembi me vogel ligjor ne kembe, por kjo nuk do te thote se ata qindra mijra shqiptare qe i deshmojne keto vjedhje pranojne moralin e hajdutit. Perkundrazi, ata e rezervojne mllefin perbrenda duke kerkuar edhe vetegjyqesi, atehere kur ligji nuk mbron moralin e shoqerise. Dimensioni i trete dhe me i larte eshte dimensioni moral. Njerezit ndahen ne njerez qe besojne ne Zot dhe ne njerez qe jane vete Zot. Ata te pare bejne moral te tyre moralin qe e marrin nga feja e tyre, kurse keta te dytet krijojne vete moralin qe u vjen per shtat jetes se tyre. Pa nje baze te shendoshe dimensioni moral, shoqeria nuk ka unitetin dhe forcen e duhur per te krijuar dimensionin e pergjithshem shoqeror apo dimensionin ligjor qe rregullon kete shoqeri.

Ne piken e dyte te shkrimit tend, ti i jep pergjigje pyetjes se si mund te arrihet ndryshimi per mire ne shoqerine shqiptare. Ne kete pike une jam pjeserisht dakord me mendimin tuaj. Jam dakord me faktin qe ndryshimi i madh pikenisjen e vete e ka tek ai ndryshimi i brendshem qe ne si shqiptare duhet te perjetojme, pasi te kemi bere nje meditim te gjate dhe te thelle ne vetvete. Ndryshe nga mendimi juaj, une nuk besoj tek "besimi tek vetvetja" apo tek "morali shpirteror individual". Besimi im eshte i ngritur tek besimi ne Zot dhe rrugen per te ardhmen une nuk e kerkoj ne vetvete por ne historine e popujve te suksesshem. Vetem ata njerez qe lexojne e mesojne historine e shkuar te popujve, do te jene ne gjendje qe te nxjerrin mesimet e duhura nga gabimet e shkuara historike dhe ne kete menyre do te kene nje vizion te qarte per te ardhmen.

Arsyeja perse une nuk besoj ne "moralin njerezor" lidhet me faktin se te gjithe popujt e botes qe ia kane dale te krijojne komb, ia kane arritur kesaj jo duke u mbeshtetur ne forcat e veta, por ne besimin ne Zot. Feja ka qene ne qender te vemendjes pergjate gjithe historise se qyteterimeve te njerezimit, pasi eshte i vetmi burim i moralit hyjnor dhe e vetmia force qe i mban njerezit te jene te bashkuar. Mendo per nje cast se cfare ndodh sikur cdo individ ne shoqeri te dilte me "moralin e vet"?! Ajo shoqeri do te veteshkaterrohej dhe pasojat e veteshkaterrimit i ka vuajtur dhe vazhdon ti vuaje edhe shoqeria shqiptare. Fakti qe shqiptaret nuk i perkasin te njejtes fe ne mase eshte nje pengese kryesore per procesin e kombformimit.

.... do ta vazhdoj me vone

----------


## Dita

Te kam uruar tashme per shkrimin Drini dhe e kishim lene qe do te piqeshim serish ne kete teme, per te shkembyer disa mendime me shume. Me kohe kam mesuar (ne nje teme tek forumi i letersise) se filozofi qe kish ndikuar me shume ne formimin tend ishte Ralph Waldo Emerson. Nuk di nese e njeh si autor Leo Buscaglia, por duke qene se ndodhesh ne Kaliforni, mire do te ishte ta dije se ai eshte nje pozitivist i mrekullueshem. Ne librin qe i kam lexuar ne shqip, thuhej se ai jepte mesim ne nje universitet ne Kaliforni ne nje leksion te posacem (i vetmi ne bote ne llojin e vet) mbi Dashurine. Po te jap dhe faqen e tij ne internet, ku ndoshta gjen dicka me shume per te http://www.buscaglia.com
Sipas informacioneve brenda faqes Buscaglia ka nderruar jete ne vitin 1998, por shkrime te tij do te mundesh te gjesh patjeter aty ku je ne biblioteke, apo librari.


Te kaloj ne pikat e vecanta te ketij shkrimi.

*Ne piken e pare me nentitull Era qe fryn ne Shqiperi* jam dakord me paraqitjen qe ke bere, e ke shtjelluar mire dhe mjaftueshem e ajo qe do te mund te shtoja une, do te ish vetem nje qendrim ironik mbi mediat shqiptare (pra jashte qellimit te temes se trajtuar prej teje).... Pyetja ime eshte: Cfare do te mund te benin mediat shqiptare, sikur te mos kishin keto lajme nga politika dhe gjithe pasojat e rrjedhura nga zhvillimi i mbrapshte i saj dhe kjo e theksuar akoma me shume prej faktit qe tani pervec TVSH dhe disa stacione private jane ne satelit. Te shkretet?!



*Ne piken e dyte "Drejtesia, Shteti dhe qytetaret"* vleresoj shtjellimin sipas elementeve perberes te qenies sone, shpirtit, mendjes dhe trupit dhe reflektimin e saj ne nivel makro ne drejtesine, shtetin dhe qytetaret e nje kombi. Nje mendim tjeter nga i yti dua te paraqes ne dy nenpika dhe per kete shfrytezoj logjiken ekonomike qe te largon shume nga vezhgimi brenda shpirtit te njeriut e te sjell me kembet ne toke.

Se pari aty ku ti iu drejtohesh te gjithe shqiptareve duke theksuar rendesine e harmonise shpirterore dhe per demin qe bejne iluzionet mendore apo ato materiale. Ne nje gjeresi te madhe (ne fakt te rralle jane perjashtimet sipas shkences se ekonomise) njeriu eshte nje qenie racionale. Nga psikologjia na vjen ne ndihme piramida e Maslow (Abraham Harold Maslow) per pershkrimin e nevojave te njeriut. Ajo i ka qendruar kohes dhe vazhdon te shfrytezohet edhe sot e kesaj dite si nje baze e mire per studentet e psikologjise dhe ata te biznesit (me drejtim Marketingun). Duke u nisur nga baza e saj ne drejtim te majes, shquajme keto shkalle :

- (physiological needs) nevojat fiziologjike  Ushqimi, veshjet, banesa
- (safety needs) nevojat per mbrojtje
- (social needs) nevojat shoqerore  ndjesia e te qenit grup, dashuria
- (esteem needs) nevojat per vleresim  vetevleresimi, respekti, njohja e vlerave nga te tjeret
- (self-actualization) nevojat per vertetim te personalitetit 


Nje variant i ripunuar i piramides se propozuar nga Maslow jep nje nenndarje me te zgjeruar (ne tete shkalle):

1) Physiological: hunger, thirst, bodily comforts, etc.; 
2) Safety/security: out of danger; 
3) Belonginess and Love: affiliate with others, be accepted; and 
4) Esteem: to achieve, be competent, gain approval and recognition.
5) Cognitive: to know, to understand, and explore; 
6) Aesthetic: symmetry, order, and beauty; 
7) Self-actualization: to find self-fulfillment and realize one's potential; and 
8) Self-transcendence: to connect to something beyond the ego or to help others find self-fulfillment and realize their potential.




Shtrohet pyetja: Ne cilen shkalle te kesaj piramide ndodhen njerezit ne Shqiperi? Cilat nevoja jane te plotesuara e per cilat synojne njerezit ne Shqiperi ?
Situata tregon, se njerezit (shumica e tyre) ne Shqiperi nuk arrijne te realizojne permbushjen e nevojave baze, ato te ushqimit, baneses, nderkohe qe mund te shtojme ketu pa u trembur, se po bejme ndonje gabim ceshtjen e mungeses se ujit, apo te dritave. (Problemi I ujit ne banesa mund te quhet deri diku i zgjidhur ne rruge private, ne saje te blerjes se pompave nga familjet e vecanta apo grupe familjesh dhe me vendosjen e nje orari per lagje te ndryshme. Problemi I dritave mund te quhet I zgjidhur deri diku ne qytetet e medha, ku jane te lajmeruara oraret e shkeputjes se energjise elektrike, nderkohe qe ekzistojne qytete si Shkodra qe denohen me nderprerje te vazhdueshme te energjise elektrike.) 
Se dyti gjendja e sigurise (rendit). Sa te sigurte jane njerezit per jeten e tyre? Situata eshte me e mire se ne vitin 1997, ku kush mundi u largua nga Shqiperia per te shpetuar koken (apo u zhvendosen ne menyre masive nga rrethet e jugut ne drejtim te Tiranes).

Permbi keto nevoja arrijme ne ato jashte materiale, te cilat i perkasin sferes sociale e asaj psikologjike. Eshte mese e vertete qe kapercimi i shkalleve brenda kesaj piramide eshte i mundur dhe njeriu pasi ka plotesuar nevojat baze (1 dhe 2) mund te kaloje direkt ne shpalosjen e talenteve te veta dhe vertetimin e tij ne shoqeri per te zbritur pastaj tek nivelet e tjera, psh. Ne nivelin e trete, ate te ndjesise se qenies grup apo realizimit te njeriut ne dashuri. Por te pretendohet mberritja ne shkallet e mesiperme pa plotesuar nevojat baze eshte dicka shume idealiste. Ne Shqiperi mungon permbushja e standarteve baze te jeteses qe ne vendet e BE apo SHBA quhet si dicka e vetkuptueshme.

Mendimi im eshte se ne llogjikim duhet ndare ne dy faza veshtrimi, ne ate afatshkurter dhe ate afatgjate. Ne ate afatgjate, thirrjen tende Drini drejtuar shqiptareve per rendesine e harmonise shpirterore e shoh si dicka me shume vlere dhe e mbeshtes plotesisht. Por ne veshtrim afatshkurter e shoh si te ishte e pavend. Ne kete thirrje do te mund te te kuptoja une qe jetoj ne qetesine e te mirat qe ofron jeta ne nje qytet te vogel evropian, apo tjeterkush jashte Shqiperise, por per njerezit ne Shqiperi, nje thirrje e tille do te ishte dicka qe nuk do te merrej seriozisht e ne variantin me te mire ti do te konsideroheshe si nje idealist i pakorrigjueshem.



*Ne piken e trete "Duart e se ardhmes"* per mua meriton vleresimin maksimale. E kam printuar materialin e per dicka jam e sigurte, pjesa me duart e te ardhmes nuk do te humbe kurre. Ideja e paraqitjes ne dy duar ku ceshtjet ne gishtat 12345 jane simetrike me ato ne 54321 me duket e mrekullueshme. Eshte nje manual i mire per ate cka njeriu duhet te beje per qetesine shpirterore dhe mendore te vet. Kete kush te mundet tia shperndaje me email njerezve qe njeh. Sidomos ne moshat e reja mendoj se do te ishte me vlere. Personalisht te falenderoj qe i ke renditur te gjitha ne nje menyre kaq te vecante.

----------


## drini_në_TR

Albo dhe Dita, iu falemnderoj perzemersisht qe po nderhyni ne kete teme. Kam edhe une shume per te shtuar ketu, por tani nuk kam kohe. Shpresoj qe se shpejti do te shkruaj ne kete teme. Tani per tani po sjell nje poezi qe shkrova sot, dhe qe e ka me se miri vendin ketu!

~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~

*Vjeshton Pema Shqipëri*

E shoh sot pemën Shqipëri
si një pemë në vjeshtim
gjethet e saj duke rënë
pa ndalje vite me rradhë
është _demokraci_ që vjeshton.

Oh moj pema Shqipëri
ku po të shkojnë gjethet?
Ska kush të ti kapi
apo ska kush të të ujisi?
Oh moj pema Shqipëri.

Të shoh ty atje larg
por në zemër di 
se edhe vetëm me një gjethe
ti prap jeton
se rrënjët i ke në pafundësi.

Pema Shqipëri
udhën Egnatia e ke të mvdekur
se askush nuk do ti kaloj pranë
një peme në vjeshtim
që e kanë zënë insektet gjakpirëse.

Gjethet po të vyshken
dhe toka po ti merr poshtë
era po ti fryn gjithë të tjerat
në përplasje shesheve duke u zënë
e disa gjethe Adriatikun po mbulojnë.

Dielli vjen gjithnjë
moj pema Shqipëri
se atje lart është shkruar
që vjeshta nuk rri dot në pafundësi
por retë e saj shërojnë si shi ushqimi.

Të shoh të vjeshtuar sot
pema Shqipëri
por e ke një degë të shëndosh
që po të rritet me shpejtësi
gjethet dardhane po të sjellin mirësi.

Gjethe në degën tjetër
po buçisin me gjallëri
duke u bërë më të shëndosha
çdo ditë e më mirë
po të gjelbëron një Iliridë.

Është tek trungu jot
që vuan ti pema Shqipëri
se edhe pemët e kan një SHPIRT
ndaj vyshken nëse shpirti i mungon
e insektet vinë të lirë ta pushtojnë.

Moj pema Shqipëri
jam birë i shqipes
e si shpirt fluturoj qiejt
unë sot i thërras shqipeve 
ta sjellim shpirtin tënd në vënd.

Është aty në qendër
tek trungu jot unë vë dorën
e ndjej të ketë JETË në brëndi
se ka Skënderbé, e Nënë Terezë,
sepse ka shqiptarë si unë e ti.

I përulur të shoh të vjeshtuar
era_(*)_ më fryn në vesh gjethet e rrëzuara
e mes gryrjeve të insekteve akoma dëgjoj
zërin_(**)_ që doli nga pema e Dodonës
e që para mijravjetësh pati thënë_(***)_:

_Se kombe shuhen përmbi dhé
por Shqipëria do të rroj,
se për të, për të luftojmë ne._

Në gjunjë të përulem sot
pema Shqipëri, oh moj pema jonë
që ti të dish
se ke një shqipe që thërret
_SHPIRTI ti kthehet trungut tonë!

13 Shkurt 2004_
Drini Nosi

*Mbrapa poezisë:*

Gjethet = qytetarët shqiptarë.
Gjethet që përplasen në sheshe = protestat e sotme
Gjethet që mbulojnë Adriatikun = të mbyturit me skafe
Insektet gjakpirëse = pushtetarët e korruptuar
(*)Era = Hera, perëndesha e stuhisë e qiejve, dhe gruaja e Zeusit.
(**)Zëri = Zeusi që doli nga pema e dushkut në Dodonë (pranë Janinës)
(***)Thënë = Athena, domethënë Ethëna që doli nga koka e Zeusit. 

Shqipja, në mitollogji është bija e Zërit (Zeusit) që dilte nga pema e dushkut në Dodonë, e që bëri një Ethënë: 

_Se kombe shuhen përmbi dhé
por Shqipëria do të rroj,
se për të, për të luftojmë ne._

Prandaj ne jemi bij të shqipes e në hymn kemi _Se Zoti e tha vetë me goj..._ pra Ethënën e mësipërme. Me lidhje apo jo?

----------


## drini_në_TR

Shumë i frymzuar kam qënë këto kohë të shkruaj poezi. Bëra ç'bëra solla edhe një tjetër këtu. Kam përdorur _"figura metaforike"_ që kanë domethënien e tyre në lidhje me gjëndjen e Shqipërisë. Shpresoj që t'ia merrni kuptimin. 

~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~

*Shqiptar i shek. të XXI*

Eci mëmëtokën sot si shqiptarë
Shqipërinë nuk e kam vetëm në gjak
por unë sot jam edhe me shpirt shqiptar.
Kudo që shkel këmbën është Shqipëri për mua
se në çdo vënd ku ka shqiptarë 
shqipet janë nëpër qiell duke fluturuar
e kudo në tokë e dëgjoj Ethënën e Zërit
prandaj jam edhe iLirë me shpirt shqiptari.

Trupin ma rrjedh gjaku pellazgjik
e gjithë Shqipëria është në zemrën time
me malet siç i përshkroi Naimi
me baltën siç e ëmbëlsoj Çajupi
moj Shqipëri shpirti ty nuk të ka harruar
se ti zemrën time ma ke ndriçuar
ti më fale gjakun e Skendërbeut
ti më dhe për Nënë Shën Terezën. 

Jam shqiptar i shek. të XXI
me shpirt shqipeje flas gjuhën e nënës
ma pasuron zemrën kjo gjuhë kaq e ëmbël
se me çdo fjalë mbart dije mijravjeçare
me Dia-yll, e me AfërDitë atje lartë
me Dhea-mëmë, e me Detin që na lag
e me shqipen flas helenishten e lashtë,
vetëm ti ma nDrin zemrën me emrin që kam.

Jam shqiptar më shumë sesa me gjak
se jam edhe shqiponjë me shpirt atje lart
në zemrën time është Ethëna e Zërit
e si shqiponjë e tij unë shoh të vërtetën
që pluhuri i kohës na e ka fshehur
e me gjarpërinjt e saj kuçEdra na ka gënjyer 
me sytë e saj zemrat e shqiptarëve i ka ngurtësuar
BESËN tek shteti, e njëri-tjetri na e ka errësuar.

Hë moj kuçEdër spo ma ngurtëson dot zemrën mua?
Apo sikur smë sheh që tek sytë e tu jam fiksuar
dhe zemra ime po të ndrin përballë e pafriguar?
KuçEdër ti kujton se shqiptarët i ke vdekur,
e Shqipërinë do ta mbash përgjithnjë të verbër?
Me gënjeshtrat e gjarpërinjve se fajin e kanë udhëheqësit
e se armikët tanë të vetëm janë pushtuesit?
Dy sy shqiponje në shinjestër janë duke të përgjuar. 

Ti moj kuçEdër na ndave grek e shqiptarë në dy kombe
dhe shqiponjën na e kundërshtove me dy koka
trojet na i coptove mes veti
e shqiptarët i flijove prej mëmëdheu
ua ngurtësove zemrat që dot mos të pajtohen
dhe thirrjet e Skënderbeut për bashkim ti harrojnë
e largove Nënë Terezën prej tokës së saj
dhe nuk na lë që BESIMIN tek mëmëdheu jonë ta mbajmë.

Ah moj kuçEdër shpirtin e shqipes smundesh me e kap
si shikon dot Zanat trimnesha që kam pranë?
Se shikon që zemra ime të godet me dashuri yjnie
dhe ti smë dëmton dot gjeri sa të jem gjallë?
Kujton ti se nuk e di kush që vuajtja e Shqipërisë
është pikërisht tek zemrat e shqiptarëve?
Apo se dije një shqiptarë që të vështron
zotohet që gjithë dashurinë e tij kundra teje ta vërshoj?

Apo ua harrove shqiptarëve ekzistencën e kuçEdrës,
mos do tia kujtoj unë sa gjarpërinj i ke në kokë? 
Eja më prek, eja ville tek unë gjithë vrerin tënd
se unë nuk jam vetëm me gjak shqiptar
por jam shqiptar me shpirt shqipeje si ajo atje lart
Shiko si të sodisim rreth e përqark moj kuçEdër
kujton ti se jam shqiptari i vetëm?
Unë ty do të të shkul prej zemrave të shqiptarëve.

Po të vij përreth, e ti bën sikur smë shikon,
jam shqiptar i shek. të XXI e unë ty të njoh
të shikoj përditë tek ngjarjet në Shqipëri
sesi shton varfëri duke i injektuar zemrave verbëri
se aty ku njeriu ska BESIM edhe trupi më i shëndosh vdes
e kur kuçEdra e zë një popull si lë më gjak në venë
se çdo shoqëri shkërmoqet kur njeriu ska më BESË te njeriu, 
dhe mosBESIMI i popullit e formon shtetin e vjedhurive.

Do të të shurdhoj me thirrjet e mia sa tjem gjallë
jam i lirë prej teje prandaj ti smundesh me më ndalë
Unë i thërras Drejtësisë, Lirisë, Mirësisë e Bashkimit
e me kënaqësi do të të shoh çdo ditë të jetës time
sesi prej zemrave të shqiptarëve ti ke për të dalë.
Tek zemrat e shqiptarëve të shoh ty të strukur,
ia pinë gjakun e ua vjedh çfarë të kesh të mundur,
por sjam shqiptari i vetëm që ty është duke të zhdukur.


_Rreth disa fjalëve dhe emrave:_

*Ethëna* = Athina, luftëtarja e arsyes dhe e urtësisë që doli nga koka e Zërit.
*Zëri* = Zeusi që doli nga kurora e pemës së dushkut në Dodonë.
*iLirë* = i lirë dhe ilir, thjeshtë një mynyrë për ti thënë të dyja njëkohësisht.
*Dia-yll* = përbërje dyfjalëshe e fjalës diell. Dia është sikur në fjalët DIturi, DIta, perënDia, pra do të thotë dije sikur atëherë kur DImë diçka. Yll, pra ylli më i ndritshëm, diayll = dielli.
*AfërDita* = Afroditis, rruzulli i Afërditës dhe njëkohësisht perëndesh e bukurisë.
*Dhea-mëmë* = Dheu-mëmë, Dhimitra, pra mëmëdheu. Dhimitra në mitollogji është pikërisht mëmëdheu.
*kuçEdra* = Edra, domethënë Hydra në mitollogji. Është kafsha që kishte gjarpërinjë në kokë, dhe me sytë e të cilëve kur shikonin një njeri në sy e kthenin atë të ngurtësuar në statujë. Po mos ta shikoje në sy ajo smund të të bënte dot gjë. Fjala _kuç_ është në vetvete një folje që do të thotë _ik._ Mbaj mënd i vogël i thoja ndonjë qeni të egërsuar _kuç qen i keq_ pra mesa duket me kalimin e kohës fjalës Hydra = Edra iu shtua kuç përpara duke formuar kështu kuçEdra, pra ikEdra.

_28 Shkurt 2004_ 
Drini Nosi.

----------


## Ari-Intimidator

Drini:

I see that you have done a lot of soul searching, a faze that I was in just about a year a go.  I see that we have also read the same books.  I take it that from my understanding, you say that our feelings are the result of our thoughts.  Based on this premise, you "conclude"(your word) that if we learn to control our thoughts than we can control the outcome of our feelings?  Am I right?

How does this soulsearching apply to the current political, social and economical, judicial situation in Albania and kosova?  Do you claim that the State is the body?  I do not want to come accross as a mesanthrop, but based on your writings that I have read carefully, I think that the state should be the Soul.  This is what i understood from your writings.  

I do not wish to sound condescending, but I believe that if the State is the soul, than the term soulsearching(the term that you explain) applies to the State doing the searching in order to better itself.  The end result would be a better life in all of those areas that you mentioned above:education, law, morals etc etc.

The mind should be the people in charge. This means that they are the ones who direct the Soul..State.   The body is the result of the search i.e if the search is successful, the body is healthy....being wellbeing...a better life.  

So according to you writing:
Soul=State
Mind=Policy Makers(educaters,politicians, businessmen)
Body= a better life


Whereas your comments seemed rather fallible, I agree that the message behind your writing is a strong one.  I respect the fact that you have made an attempt to understand yourself and apply that analogy to your country.


p.s..
I especially liked your poem,

respectfully, 
Ari

----------


## ATMAN

kush nuk kupton italisht dhe ta perktheje me:

http://world.altavista.com/

SPIRITUALITA' 

Il risveglio della coscienza neoumanista 

Una più profonda conoscenza delle caratteristiche umane rivela che la personalità dell'uomo è fisica psichica e spirituale. Il livello psico fisico o fisico psichico della mente in altre parole, l'intelletto analitico, ha la tendenza ad essere influenzato dall'ambiente. Quelle persone che dipendono per il loro giudizio soltanto da questa porzione della mente, e il cui intelletto è generalmente influenzato dall'ambiente, sono generalmente vittime dello sfruttamento psico economico. Non possiedono la capacità di capire il meccanismo sottile dello sfruttamento. 

Un'altro aspetto della mente è psico sipirituale. Concentrando la mente verso livelli più profondi della coscienza l'intelletto può essere convertito in "intelletto puntualizzato" o intuizione. Il risveglio spirituale non solo apre la strada alla conoscenza reale, ma mette anche la mente nelle condizioni di poter realizzare lo spirito d'unità tra tutti gli esseri viventi. Il Prout suggerisce un risveglio spirituale collettivo attraverso un impegno sistematico come un processo di educazione spirituale. 

Il primo passo in questo senso è la pratica spirituale, nella forma di un approccio fisico psico spirituale per l'emancipazione spirituale. Nell'intero ordine cosmologico c'è il livello fisico, il mondo materiale. Non possiamo trascurarlo nella nostra ricerca della spiritualità. È necessario fare uno sforzo per rettificare i mali della struttura socio economica mentre si marcia verso la meta spirituale. In altre parole la pratica spirituale non è confinata al mondo psichico, ma tutti i nostri sforzi per modificare il carattere sociale sono parte del nostro impegno spirituale (sadhana). 

Il secondo passo è spiritualità come essenza. Significa influenzare la dimensione psichica e spirituale della mente collettiva. Non è realistico pensare che tutti gli esseri umani marcino individualmente verso l'ambita meta del Neo Umanesimo. 

La seconda fase risulterà in un orientamento spirituale della psicologia collettiva attraverso una rivoluzione culturale. La cultura spirituale rivitalizzerà quelle stagnanti e morenti e inizierà una nuova era di risveglio spirituale collettivo. 

Il terzo passo è spiritualità come missione. È la meta o il punto culminante dell'emancipazione spirituale. "Quando l'intero ordine esistenziale dell'essere unitario diventa uno con il Nucleo Controllore di tutti gli ordini esistenziali, o Entità Suprema dell'ordine cosmologico, allora si è raggiunto il più alto stato dello splendore del neo umanesimo." 1 Questo stato neo umanista non solo salverà l'essere umano dalla presente catastrofe, ma salverà anche gli animali e le piante. È il più alto stato dell'emancipazione umana. Quando gli ideali di una società universale saranno stabiliti, l'umanità si muoverà in avanti con tremenda velocità, accettando la spiritualità come missione della vita. (...) Ac. Krtashivananda Avt. 

Tantra e meditazione 

Tantra è una parola sanscrita che significa "liberazione dalla grossolanità" e anche "liberazione attraverso l'espansione". Lo spirito del Tantra è la lotta senza compromessi contro tutti limiti della mente per ottenere la realizzazione spirituale. 

La pratica della meditazione è un fattore fondamentale dello sviluppo personale e sociale. ha reintrodotto le antiche tecniche della meditazione tantica aggiornandole alle necessità del mondo odierno, ed ha istruito numerose persone ad insegnare queste tecniche. Sarkar ha affermato che ogni essere umano ha il diritto di nascita di espandere la propria mente e la propria coscienza, per cui tutti gli insegnamenti di questi istruttori chiamati Acarya, sono gratuiti. 

La vita è un movimento dall'inperfezione alla perfezione ed esso viene spinto da tre fattori: 

Ostacoli fisici 
Ostacoli psichici 
Attrazione per il Grande 
Consciamente o incosciamente, ogni essere si sta muovendo verso la meta suprema, verso la realizzazione spirituale. Quei processi che aiutano la mente ad accelerare il suo progresso spirituale costituiscono il corpo della scienza del Tantra. 

E' importante notare che tutte le conoscenze e le tecniche del Tantra sono state sviluppate, nel corso di millenni attraverso ripetuti esperimenti e controprove, usando un procedimento rigorosamente scientifico. Come ogni scienza, anche il Tantra richiede un laboratorio per le verifiche e le applicazioni. Il "laboratorio" del Tantra è la mente umana. Se si desidera conoscere se stessi è indispensabile l'esperienza personale, non c'è altra via. Il Tantra è la scienza della vita, non insegna ad abbandonare il mondo. Al contrario, incoraggia ad utilizzare l'enorme quantità di energia mentale e spirituale generata dalla meditazione per il benessere di tutti gli esseri viventi. 

Mantenendo l'equilibrio tra le responsabilità materiali, lo sviluppo mentale e la crescita spirituale, l'esistenza diventa risplendente e dinamica, una vera benedizione per l'individuo e il mondo intero. 

1 P.R.Sarkar., Human Society Part I, 3° edizioni A.M. Pubblicazioni, Calcutta 1987

----------


## Kryeplaku

Pershendetje

Me vjen me te vertet keq qe u vonova 10 muaj per te lexuar kete shkrim dhe qe tani kam shume pak kohe per te shkruar, por nuk do e lej pergjigjen per here tjeter se mund te harroje mendimet e tanishme. Gjithashtu do doja t'ju sqaroje se fjala e shkruar nuk mund te zbardhoje asnjehere 100% mendimin qe ndodhet ne brendesi te trurit (pra mundohuni te me keqkuptoni sa me pak, sic duhet te bej edhe une me ju).

Fillimisht pergezoj Drinin per kete shkrim te lezecem prototip (sigurisht, pak konfuz)! 
Une nuk do ndaloj te cdo pike qe sollet por tek "treshja". Kam mendimin se ishte me te vertet e spikatur nga ana juaj qe barazpeshuat "shpirtin" me "drejtesine" sepse te dyja keto terma kane kuptim relativ (do ishte me te vertet mrekulli per njerezimin nese kuptonin relativitetin e "drejtesise" dhe "shpirtit"). Nga andej e tutje une per vete besoje se harmonia "shpirt", "mendje", "trup", duhet te vije ne menyre anasjelltase/reciproke. Pra vet do vija peshe gjithmone tek "mendja" sepse mendja krijoi shpirtin dhe kontrollon trupin. Keshtu nese ne menyre llogjike/realiste thoshim se Ati eshte mendja, biri eshte trupi dhe shpirti i shenjte eshte shpirti (e morra shembullin vetem pse e morret edhe ju, pa qellim fetar) atehere llogjika thote se mendja (Ati) krijoi trupin (Birin) edhe shpirtin (shpirti i shenjte). Pra mendja mban gjithmone vendin e pare ne kete ndarrje ierarkike/piramidale. Per te dalur sefundmi tek organizimi social do thosha se qytetaret duhet te jen mendja, shteti trupi dhe cdo qytetar i ndare duhet te jet shpirti (pra cdo qytetar me punen e vet vetiake ose kolektive formon shpirtin/frymen/mentalitetin/traditen/kulturen etj. e gjithe kolektivit). Pra llogjika thote se kolektivi/qytetaret krijuan shtetin (trupin) dhe frymen kombetare (shpirtin). Pra kolektivi/qytetaret jane mendja dhe ata kontrollojne trupin (shtetin) dhe krijojne shpirtin (frymen kombetare). Cdo kundershtim ne kete lloj harmonie sjell anomalira. Harmonia dhe barazia nuk mund te ekzistojne kurre nese nuk ndahen ne menyre reciproke/anasjelltas psh. themi se ne Frankfurt kemi 30% protestant dhe 70% katolike dhe se keta jane te barabarte, kjo barazi nuk do te thote 50% kisha protestante dhe 50% kisha katolike por do te thote 30% kisha protestante dhe 70% kisha katolike. Keshtu edhe me treshen harmoni do te thote e drejta e mendjes te komnadoj trupin dhe te krijoj shpirtin. Pra eshte e drejte e publikut shqiptar te jet siper shtetit dhe siper drejtesise, se qe te dyja ato u ndertuan nga publiku shqiptar. Pra me ne fund eshte koha e pershtatur qe publiku shqiptar te kuptoj rendesine e vet dhe mos presi truri nga trupi dhe nga shpirti por shpirti dhe trupi te komnadohen nga truri.

me respekt Kryeplaku

----------

